
The Author’s Dilemma – Why Most Business Books Suck - klous
http://infochachkie.com/whybusinessbookssuck/
======
allwein
More correctly, this article is about why most business books suck for
entrepreneur's looking for clear, actionable advice.

The post does do a good job of summarizing the different types of business
books.

